# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Логи UserGate V2.8

## pavelvs03

Не могу найти описание полей логов UserGate. 
в файле *UserGate.lgs последовательность такая:

имя пользователя, логин, IP, дата соединения, время, *число?, число?, число?, число?, число?*...

Что означают эти числа, эмпририческим путем не удалось установить истину.
То же самое для файла *UserGate.log. В этом файле 3 неочевидных поля:

протокол, имя, логин, IP, дата, время, ресурс, *число?, число?, число?*, полный путь к загружаемому объекту

Может кто сталкивался? Заранее спасибо.

----------

